# anyone watch Madmen?



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been watching all the episodes of the past several seasons which are shown early on Sunday mornings in my area. I had heard alot a talk about the series and the awards it has gotten so I decided to catch up and get into it before the new season starts up next month. I love the fact that it is set in the 1960's..that's my time! I can remember the hairdo's and clothes LOL
Well, i got into it that's for sure and I'm looking forward to the new season. Anyone watch??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh! I do! I love madmen. My dad was a commercial photographer during the 60s. And although not in NYC, The stories ring very true to me as memories. To the 5 year old's mind, my parents were the Drapers. I was the little girl watching the cocktail parties and wanting to pour my dads scotch on the rocks. It is a great show. And I can't wait for it to start up again.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hahaha I'm a bit older then you...I was a teen during the that time and lived in Chicago. Loved that era. There was also a show that debuted a couple of years or so ago called Pan Am. and it was set in the 60's also. It was about flight attendants and pilots. I got hooked on it but they cancelled it after the first season. In fact, I don't even think they finished the first season.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I like that show, it was before my time, but I enjoy period dramas, hated history class, but I like seeing movies and shows that depict eras before me, the 50s-60's are such a fascinating and evolving time for this country, great acting too


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a friend who loves this show. I still need to get into when I have some time.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I like that show, it was before my time, but I enjoy period dramas, hated history class, but I like seeing movies and shows that depict eras before me, the 50s-60's are such a fascinating and evolving time for this country, great acting too


Oh, Kara - my feelings exactly. I hated history class too - probably because of a not-so-great teacher(s) - so dry and boring, dates and lists of events. I love the stories of the people of the time, the clothes and especially the music.

I remember the Pan Am series. I loved it too. There was another series a few years ago that took place in the 60s. Can't remember the name of it now. Seems like there was a brother and sister in the family. The sister and her friend would go to American Bandstand. Lots of 60s music. I did NOT know Mad Men took place in the 60s. Now I need to find past episodes and start from the beginning. How long has it been on??

American Dream was the one I was thinking of. Liked it for the music.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE MAD MEN!!!! Can't wait for it to start up again! That's another Sunday night show, isn't it? Holy crap! Currently all my best shows are on Sunday night and it takes a bit of juggling to get them all in! I got Once Upon A Time at 7:00. Celebrity Apprentice at 8:00. Then the second showing of The Walking Dead at 10:00!!! Evidently Mad Men will begin at the end of The Walking Dead season in three weeks, so I'll be able to replace one with the other....hopefully they'll show a second episode of Mad Men like they do The Walking Dead!


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

I think they are on season 6. I caught the first 4 series on netflix. woowww. When you have all, you cannot help but start watching them back to back. Now I found the season 5 on itunes. I pay by episode so I am going through it much slower. LOL.
I liked PAN AM. Didn't know it was cancelled. Was a good one.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I love Mad Men - and even though Don Draper is a womanizer, I really like him - perhaps it helps that he is particularly easy to look at ! lol.

Like the acting in it and the history in it!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah!!...tonight is the 2 hour season opener!! Looking forward to it.
Also Call the Midwife is on right before it...good night for tv watching!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So excited. The tv fast is over.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Earlier today, I started watching season 1.


----------

